# Metal Clay



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 25, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone is using metal clays in their pen making.  It's something that I would like to give a try, but the entry cost is a bit high (which is a bit of an understatement).  I'd like to know that it wouldn't be a complete waste of time before giving it a try.

To start I would be looking at making silver clips and maybe sections.  But ultimately bodies.  My initial concern is whether it would be strong enough after firing to work as a clip or to be threaded.  

Ed


----------



## Rich L (Nov 26, 2012)

Comments I've heard on that ( e.g. PMC ) is that it shrinks and is porous. I hear it polishes OK but the internal porous structure would give doubt to strength, especially for a clip. Threading, dunno - might want to glue in an insert.

I have never used it.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Druid (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been working with PMC for a couple years now, and yes, have made pen components to include an entire "kit-less pen. My wife makes jewelry rings, pendants, ear rings, etc. It does shrink. the amount of shrinkage depends on which type of PMC you use. Shrinkage can easily be calculated. PM me if you would like to know more

Jim

Aquia ArtForms


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.

Ed


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've done a little and come to the conclusion that carving in wax and having it cast is a lot less expensive. The process is a little longer, but well worth the effort.  I've mostly done clips, center bands and overlays this way, but can easily see barrels.  Also have made threaded parts that need a little chasing after casting, but work very well.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Bruce - Casting was the way I was planning to go before I started reading about metal clay.  My eyes did bulge a bit when I saw the price of the clays.  And then there is all the gear that I would need to acquire.

Do you do your own casting or do you have someone do it for you?  If you are having the work done, do you have to attach your own sprues to your wax master or does the person doing the casting handle all that? 

Ed


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have done a little casting myself in a classroom setting, but now send all my pieces out to Cranston Casting in Rhode Island.  They attach the sprues, cast, and cut off the sprues.  I think they will do some finishing if you want, but I normally get the raw casts back and do that myself.  They will also make rubber molds if you find a design you want multiples of.  I normally only do a few of each piece so I just send wax.  Their prices are reasonable and I usually get pieces back in less than 2 weeks.  Nice people to deal with, very knowledgeable and much better casters than I could ever hope to be.  I haven't lost a piece from them yet.


----------

